# Malwarebytes Free questions



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

1) Does Malwarebytes free force the 14 day free trial of its premium service along with the free version?

2) If it does, doesn't it screw things up (having two anti-virus programs running simultaneously)? 

3) Is there another malware scanner that is truly free (and as effective as Malwarebytes)?

4) Installing Malwarebytes free instructions say 'turn off your anti-virus' during installation. Is this safe to do? I'd rather leave the antivirus running if at all possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The MalwareBytes free trial likely disables your resident anti-virus program when it takes over. You can check this by going to the security center to see which one is listed as running there. However, you can deactivate the free trial once you have MalwareBytes installed which is what I did so it becomes the free version immediately. Here are the instructions on how to do that.

https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-1033

Anti-virus programs can interfere with installation of another one and thereby corrupt the installation. However, I've never had that happen when I installed MalwareBytes and I'm running Windows Defender. Most anti-virus programs will give you an alert asking if you want to run the program and you can then reply yes.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

1 No...you can untick the box during installation.

2. No. Malwarebytes is not a AV. It runs along side windows AV perfectly fine. I have been running this set up ever since I found Malwarebytes (8 yrs).

3. Not that I have found.

4. No, you do not have to turn off or disable windows AV.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since version 3 they claim the premium version is now an anti-virus replacement:

https://blog.malwarebytes.com/malwa...-3-0-a-next-generation-antivirus-replacement/


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Operative word is "Claim" and they can claim all they want to.....it's not and does not find/look for Viruses. If it was truly a AV....windows would be flagging it in a heartbeat about changing AV programs as it does now. 

From their website....nothing about Viruses. 

Our engineers have spent the last year building this product from the ground up and have combined our Anti-Malware, Anti-Exploit, Anti-Ransomware, Website Protection, and Remediation technologies all into a single product which we simply call “Malwarebytes.” And it scans your computer 4 times faster!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

All that aside; I use and recommend the real time protection of Malwarebytes. It works great with Windows AV.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's weird because it's really a play on words. They say in the thread below that it can be an anti-virus replacement but it's not a full-fledged antivirus program. Very confusing, in my opinion:

https://forums.malwarebytes.com/top...plete-antivirus/?tab=comments#comment-1344996


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well at least you know....lol.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Never too old to learn something.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After version 4 was released, the install and setup and usage procedures completely changed from what they were with version 3, so I created a new instruction guide.

Go HERE, then click the "Free Download" button to download and save the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware setup file: *MBSetup.exe*
Double-click the saved file to start the install process.
Click "Personal Computer", then click "Install".
After the install process is finished, a new window will appear.
Click "Get Started", then click "Use Malwarebytes Free", then click "Open Malwarebytes Free".
When the new window appears, click the gear icon in the upper right.
When the settings window appears, click "Security".
Make sure all 3 "Scan Options" are selected and highlighted in blue.
Make sure both "Potentially Unwanted Items" are set on "Always (recommended)".
Click the "X" in the upper right to close that window.
Click "Scan".
It will check for and install the current definition files before the scanning process starts.
If any threats are detected, the number of threats will appear under "Detections".
If no threats are found, click "Done", then close the main window.
If threats are found, make sure they are all selected, then click "Quarantine".
After all threats have been quarantined, restart the computer.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I hate the new look/feel of version 4.....it gives me the feeling of no end user control. The same for Ccleaner....at least with Ccleaner you can click custom clean and get the old look back and make any changes one desires. It's almost as if everyone is dumbing down software so anyone can use it.


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm still confused. I'm satisfied with my anti-virus (Avira free) and just want Malwarebytes for its scanner.

I asked: 1) Does Malwarebytes free force the 14 day free trial of its premium service along with the free version?

Bassfisher, you answered: 1 No...you can untick the box during installation.

But everything else I read says you have to have the 14 day trial and then deactivate. Some guys in the Malwarebytes forum say it's almost like malware tricking you into doing stuff.

So, let's say with Malwarebytes Free 4.0 (Frank's link): https://www.malwarebytes.com/premium/ , can I uncheck the box during installation? Is it that simple or will I have to go the deactivate route?

And Frank's (thanks) method seems to be only for using the free trial, right?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

No, the trick is there is a box to leave checked if you want the FREE 14 day TRIAL, and most people see that as the free version of MWB


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Dave. Only thing is I didn't find the box. When I downloaded the Malwarebytes Free (from Flavallee's link), it said to choose between Personal Computer and Work Computer. I chose Personal Computer.Then it's the set-up wizard and there's only two choices. 1. An install button 2. An Advanced Options link. I clicked the Advanced Options link, and the only advanced option is where to install the file. So where does unchecking the box with 'if you want the FREE 14 day TRIAL' come in? 

It seems to me if I click install at this point, it's going to install whatever it wants.


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

flavallee said:


> After version 4 was released, the install and setup and usage procedures completely changed from what they were with version 3, so I created a new instruction guide.
> 
> Make sure all 3 "Scan Options" are selected and highlighted in blue.
> Make sure both "Potentially Unwanted Items" are set on "Always (recommended)".
> ...


Thanks for this, Frank, but what's up with the above? Why the need to select all 3 Scan Options and set the PUP thing? Doesn't Malwarebytes give you the option of which type of scan to run?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The Advanced Options give you the option to install it in a different location, as you said, but it also allows you to select the language you want and whether or not you want it to create an icon on your desktop (which is selected by default) so unless you need to change any of those things there's no need to click on "Advanced Options".

After you click on "Get Started" you will be presented with the Window you see below. This is where you choose to use the free version without accepting the 14-day free trial:










The scan "options" flavallee is referring to are not the same as the "type" of scan you run. You have three scan types, Threat Scan, Quick Scan and Custom Scan that you access from the main interface. If you click on the blue Scan button it will automatically run a Threat Scan. If you want to choose one of the other scan types you have to click elsewhere in the that Scanner box and then click on the link for "Advanced scanners" to get the other two options. It's a little more complex than in previous versions where you had all of this on the main page.

The ones flavallee mentions under the Security tab are options to tell MalwareBytes what you what to scan for. There are three options there:

1. Scan for rootkits
2. Scan within archives
3. Use artificial intelligence to detect threats (scans may take longer)

Of those three only one is not selected by default and that is "scan for rootkits" so you should enable that one.

Also, the two Potentially Unwanted Programs and Potentially Unwanted Modifications are selected by default so no changes are necessary there unless you don't want to scan for these.

Keep in mind the more things you scan for the longer the scan will take.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

GreggIllinois said:


> But everything else I read says you have to have the 14 day trial and then deactivate.


No you don't.



GreggIllinois said:


> Some guys in the Malwarebytes forum say it's almost like malware tricking you into doing stuff.


It's a marketing tactic to get users to by their product.....a slight of hand type of thing, like in "Magic". Misleading but not a crime.



GreggIllinois said:


> I'm still confused. I'm satisfied with my anti-virus (Avira free) and just want Malwarebytes for its scanner.


Yes...and you sure can have both.



GreggIllinois said:


> So, let's say with Malwarebytes Free 4.0 (Frank's link): https://www.malwarebytes.com/premium/ , can I uncheck the box during installation? Is it that simple or will I have to go the deactivate route?


Yes...untick or leave the box blank....when going through the install process....you have to read carefully. It there. NO.....no deactivate route needed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As per my screenshot from the installation process I just did there is no place to untick or leave the box blank, you have to click on the "Use Malwarebytes Free" button. I remember older versions had that untick method but it appears they changed it at least with the latest version which is 4.0.4.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well crap....I have the old version that's been software updated. Let me go get the latest version and check it out. 

I can't handle to much more new learning stuff........LMAO!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Crap...it's in your post....just click the free box. Well that was easy!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I can't handle to much more new learning stuff.


LOL! I guess it's my turn now to learn something new today so stay tuned.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a little trickier to find the scan options though.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks Cookiegal, it has been a long time since I have tried installing MWB.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome Dave.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

OK, I have upgraded from version 2 to version 3 something, and 6 times today I have had a notice that there is a Upgrade Available to the premium version.
Just another has popped up.

How do I get rid of this reminder, other than uninstalling 3 and going back to version 2?


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

Cookiegal said:


> The Advanced Options give you the option to install it in a different location, as you said, but it also allows you to select the language you want and whether or not you want it to create an icon on your desktop (which is selected by default) so unless you need to change any of those things there's no need to click on "Advanced Options".
> 
> After you click on "Get Started" you will be presented with the Window you see below. This is where you choose to use the free version without accepting the 14-day free trial:
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for walking me through that, Cookiegal. You made it really easy. And how in the world would anyone know to click somewhere in the scanner box to see the other scans?! Sheesh! Questions. You said the advanced scan was:

1. Scan for rootkits
2. Scan within archives
3. Use artificial intelligence to detect threats (scans may take longer)

On mine I have:

1) Scan for memory objects
2) Scan registry and startup items
3) Scan within archives
4) Scan for rootkits

I've heard it was uber-dangerous to mess with the registery--perhaps best to leave that scan unchecked?
And what does scan for memory objects mean? And what does scan within archives mean?

Thanks again.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

GreggIllinois said:


> I've heard it was uber-dangerous to mess with the registery--perhaps best to leave that scan unchecked?


It kind of is if you get there via Regedit and mess with it your self without proper instructions or exactly what and how to change things.

Recognized utilities like MWB won't destroy your OS or computer with a registry scan, I use it monthly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

DaveA said:


> upgraded from version 2 to version 3 something


Why not upgrade to the latest version?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

GreggIllinois said:


> And how in the world would anyone know to click somewhere in the scanner box to see the other scans?!


I know, it took me a little bit to figure that out.


GreggIllinois said:


> You said the advanced scan was:
> 
> 1. Scan for rootkits
> 2. Scan within archives
> 3. Use artificial intelligence to detect threats (scans may take longer)


Those are under Settings - Security Tab (not Advanced Scanners). These are the options for the Threat Scan to perform.


GreggIllinois said:


> On mine I have:
> 
> 1) Scan for memory objects
> 2) Scan registry and startup items
> ...


Those are the options you can choose if you opt to do a Custom scan.


GreggIllinois said:


> I've heard it was uber-dangerous to mess with the registery--perhaps best to leave that scan unchecked?


As RT said, it's generally safe with a program like MalwareBytes however false positives could occur. If in doubt you could always post here and ask about any entries detected before taking action on them. With the Custom Scan you can do short scans for only one of the categories if you wish so you can play with it. Most of the time it's recommended to just do the Threat Scan which is why it runs by default if you click the blue Scan button and the Advanced Scanner options seem to be well tucked away. 


GreggIllinois said:


> And what does scan for memory objects mean?


This is internal memory used by operating system processes, drivers and programs.


GreggIllinois said:


> And what does scan within archives mean?


Archives are zipped files so they can be .zip, .rar, 7z or other file types created by compression programs.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Here is a full tutorial for installaing, setting up and using the program which is very useful and explains a lot about the various scans available:

https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-3530


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The install process and main interface window and settings/options are different for versions 2 and 3 and 4.
Because we're discussing all 3 versions here, there's obviously some confusion.
The guide I provided in post #10 is only for version 4. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

RT said:


> It kind of is if you get there via Regedit and mess with it your self without proper instructions or exactly what and how to change things.
> 
> Recognized utilities like MWB won't destroy your OS or computer with a registry scan, I use it monthly.


Thank you


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

Cookiegal said:


> Here is a full tutorial for installaing, setting up and using the program which is very useful and explains a lot about the various scans available:
> 
> https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-3530


Thanks so much for all the answers to my questions, and thanks for this link. I am going to take some time and familiarize myself with it. I didn't realize there was so much to learn.

One question though. Looking through the settings (and the Security tab and 'Windows startup' section), it is pre-selected that "Launch MWB in the background when Windows starts up." Do I want that? I'm only planning on using MWB once a month. I looked at the Task Manager and idle MWB uses hardly any CPU, but still, is there any reason to have it launched every time Windows is launched?


----------



## GreggIllinois (Jan 5, 2014)

flavallee said:


> The install process and main interface window and settings/options are different for versions 2 and 3 and 4.
> Because we're discussing all 3 versions here, there's obviously some confusion.
> The guide I provided in post #10 is only for version 4.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Gotcha. Thank you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing I notice after version 4 was installed, the Free Trial was installed.
Within the Settings I was able to find and deactivate the trial version.
But it was not reset back to the FREE non premium version until a reboot.
The Trial Premium version made my system very SLOW, and the speed was back after the reboot.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

DaveA said:


> One thing I notice after version 4 was installed, the Free Trial was installed.


You could have opted out of the free trial during the installation as I mentioned earlier and showed a screenshot of where to do it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

GreggIllinois said:


> One question though. Looking through the settings (and the Security tab and 'Windows startup' section), it is pre-selected that "Launch MWB in the background when Windows starts up." Do I want that? I'm only planning on using MWB once a month. I looked at the Task Manager and idle MWB uses hardly any CPU, but still, is there any reason to have it launched every time Windows is launched?


You can uncheck that but will probably have to do so after every update because it's the default setting. MBAM as MalwareBytes is called for short, has a service that automatically starts by default even in the free version. You can set it to manual but it will always revert back to the default "automatic" setting at some point. I assume because it's the same product (free and premium) they can't have two different start types for the same service.


----------

